# Kaufberatung - Gaming PC



## xSentinel (10. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin und Hallo!

Jeder Konsolero wird mit der Zeit erkennen, dass man bestimmte Spiele nur auf dem PC voll und ganz genießen kann. Für mich ist diese Zeit jetzt gekommen, weswegen ich mir für Juni/Juli den Kauf eines PC's eingeplant habe. Allerdings bin ich diesbezüglich ziemlich .. naja, unwissend. Darum bin ich wohl auf die Hilfe des einen oder anderen freundlichen Helfers angewiesen 

Wie schon gesagt suche ich nach einem Gaming-PC für Spiele wie Battlefield 3, Skyrim oder auch das hoffentlich in naher Ferne erscheinende GTA V. Natürlich mit ich auch die Grafik auf hohem Niveau genießen können, allerdings ist es mir wichtiger, dass das Spiel durchgehend flüssig läuft.

Leider wird einem das Portemonnaie von solch einem Computer regelrecht leer gesaugt ._.
Meine absolute Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 1000 Euro, allerdings hab ich andererseits nicht vor mehr als 800-900 Euro zu zahlen … ( Monitor, Maus, Tastatur, usw. NICHT dazugezählt 


Ich bin für jegliche Hilfe dankbar.
Ich hoffe es findet sich der eine oder andere, der mir etwas weiterhelfen kann, mir vielleicht konkrete Beispiele nennt oder mir sogar einen Link zu einem Top-Gaming-PC für relativ „wenig“ Geld schickt. Praktisch ein „Geheim-Tipp“  Für Links zu besonders günstigen Anbietern wäre ich auch sehr dankbar. 



mit freundlichen Grüßen, xSentinel


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2012)

Das beste wäre: selber zusammenstellen und ggf zusammenbauen lassen, was zB bei einem shop wie hardwareversand.de geht.

Hier hast Du einen Anhaltspunkt: Gaming-Power ab 500 Euro: vier Selbstbau-PCs von 500 bis 1.300 Euro

ich würde aktuell für Dein Budget ein Board mit einem Z77-Chipsatz nehmen, die waren zum Zeitpunkt des Artikels noch nicht so verbreitet. CPU den i5-2500k, falls Übertakten keine ROlle spielt, dann evlt auch den i5-3450 oder 3550. Als Grafikkarte eine AMD 7850, Nvidia GTX 570 oder AMD 7870. Festplatten kosten aktuell 60€ für 500GB, 80€ für 1000GB und 100€ für 2000GB. Für das Budget kannst Du auch für Windows und alle "normalen" Programme eine SSD nehmen - damit bootet der PC schneller, und alle Anwendungen, die auf der SSD sind, öffnen quasi sofort. Das ist also für den Komfort - schneller rechnen wird der PC aber nicht, Spiele laufen auch nicht schneller. Beim RAM am besten DDR3-1600 nehmen, 1.5V - die neuen Ivy Bridge-CPUs unterstützen 1600er, ist also besser als 1333 - und auch wenn es nur mit 1333 läuft, schadet 1600er nicht - kostet auch nicht oder kaum mehr.

Wenn Du nur einen PC willst, der für og Titel "reicht", dann kommst Du aber auch mit 600€ locker aus, wenn Du nicht auf die ALLERhöchsten Details bestehst.

Ach ja: ist das Budget mit oder ohne Windows?


----------



## xSentinel (10. Mai 2012)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe und reichliche Menge an Informationen 

Naja, es sollte schon einen deutlich zu erkennbaren Unterschied im Vergleich zu den Konsolen geben, allerdings auch nicht das bestmöglichste. Also gute Grafik, besser als die der Konsolen, und gleichzeitig muss alles flüssig laufen. Achja, er sollte auch solange wie möglich halten, möchte also nicht allzu "früh" wieder aufrüsten müssen 

Bezüglich des Budgets und Windows, ist ganz vom Preis abhängig. Bei ~1000 Euro muss es schon dabei sein, aber bei einem der ~800 kostet schmerzt es nicht unbedingt Windows im Nachhinein zu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2012)

Für Windows 7 home premium zahlst Du ca 80€. 

Mit nem PC für um die 700€ wie oben beschrieben mit einer Karte wie der GTX 560 Ti oder AMD 7850 könntest Du halt alles auf "hohen" Details spielen, bei manchen SPielen gehen dann halt die "maximalen" details nicht mehr ganz ruckelfrei - so einen PC könntest Du dann aber mit einer neuen Grafikkarte in 1-2 Jahren wiederum deutlich schneller machen. Oder halt direkt jetzt schon mehr ausgeben für eine bessere Grafikkarte.


----------



## xSentinel (11. Mai 2012)

Grafik ist mir schon wichtig, allerdings muss es nicht die beste sein, nur deutlich besser als z.B. die Grafik der Konsolen. 
Würde ich mir jetzt eine von den besseren und teureren Grafikkarten zulegen wollen, wo würde dann der Preis ungefähr liegen? Die 70-80 € für W7 inklusive.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2012)

Also, die Nvidia GTX 560 Ti für 180€ ist schon eine sehr gute Karte, selbst ene AMD 6870 für 140€ bringt schon genug Leistung für eine sichtbar bessere Grafik als auf einer Konsole.

Lies mal den Artikel hier: Grafikkarten von der AMD 7750 bis zur Nvidia GTX 680: große Marktübersicht und Tipps zum Kauf auf Seite 4 ist eine Tabelle mit der ungefähren "Reihenfolge" aktueller Grafikkarten - das hängt halt auch immer vom Spiel ab, manchmal ist eine Karte zB bei BF3 schneller als eine andere Karte, bei einem anderen Spiel ist es dann umgekehrt - aber dann sind die Abstände natürlich auch nur gering.

Es gibt auch ab Werk übertaktete Varianten, zB die AMD 7850 gibt es ich glaub von Sapphire, die ist dann sogar fast so schnell wie eine Nvidia GTX 570 und nicht wie in dem Artikel erst hinter einer AMD 6950 und Nvidia GTX 560 Ti 448. 

Falls ein recht leiser PC Dir wichtig ist, dann kannst Du nach Erfahrungen schauen oder auch mal hier lesen, das sind einzelne Karten mit guter Preis-Leistung, die wohl alle auch relativ leise für die Leistung sind: Nvidia GTX 680 bis AMD HD 6870: Grafikkarten für Gamer ab 140 Euro in der Kaufberatung 


Also, zusammengefasst: Gehäuse ab 30€, Markennetzteil mit 500W 50-60€, Mainboard 100-120€, CPU i5-3450, 2500k oder 3550 ca 180€, 8GB DDR3-1600-RAM 40€, 1000GB Festplatte 80€, DVD-Brenner 20€, Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit OEM-Version 80€ => da bist Du bei ca 600€. Dann würde ich halt mindestens eine GTX 560 Ti nehmen, das wären zusammen dann ca 780-800€ - und dann kannst Du halt schauen, wieviel mehr Du ausgeben kannst und willst. Eine übertaktete 7850 von Sapphire zB ist dann ca 20-30€ teurer und ca. 10-20% schneller UND sehr sparsam - die billigste GTX 570 ist zB sogar etwas günstiger als die Sapphire 7850 OC und nen Tick schneller, dafür braucht die GTX 570 aber auch deutlich mehr Strom, und für den Preis ist das dann noch keine "leise" Variante.


Und falls Du eine SSD willst: 60-64GB Crucial m4 oder Samsung 830 kosten ca 90€. Die Größe reicht aus, wenn Du nur Windows, alle "normalen" Anwendungen wie Office, Virenscanner usw. da drauf machst und bei den eigenen Dateien ab und an die größeren Dateien mal woanders hinkopierst,


----------



## Batze (11. Mai 2012)

xSentinel schrieb:


> Grafik ist mir schon wichtig, allerdings muss es nicht die beste sein, nur deutlich besser als z.B. die Grafik der Konsolen.



Jeder PC Rechner für weit unter 500€ haut jede Konsole 5 mal in die Tonne. Und das schon vor 2 Jahren. Das, und genau das ist eben der unterschied zwischen Konsole und PC. Von diversen Grafik Modes, z.B. bei Fallout 3, Skyrim u.s.w.wollen wir mal gar nicht reden. Da sieht jede Konsole wie Steinzeit Grafik aus. 
Wenn alle Studios erstmal ihre Games auf PC flott machen würden und dann erst auf Konsole portieren würden, und nicht wie es jetzt ist umgekehrt. Manno wir hätten ein PC Grafik Schlaraffenland.  

Wenn du gerne GTA spielst, da sieht es eben auch so aus. GTA 4 wurde einfach extrem katastrophal von Konsole auf PC portiert. Wie es bei GTA 5 ausschaut weiß noch niemand.

Bei der Zusammenstellung von Herbboy ist soweit alles ok.
Allerdings würde ich bei der CPU noch bissel warten oder gleich auf i7 stellen. 
Warum? Wie Herbboy schon sagt, nachrüsten kann man immer, aber so brauchst du dann in 1-2 jahren nur wirklich die Graka auswechseln. Die i7 reicht noch locker für die nächsten 4 jahre aus.Mindest.
Und Grakas werden sehr schnell sehr viel billiger als CPus, deshalb. Intel Top CUPs kosten auch in 2 Jahren noch das gleiche. Grakas, auch sehr gute gibt es dann hinterher geschmissen.
Deshalb jetzt in Top CPU reinstecken und gute Graka holen mit der du alles spielen kannst und dann in so 1-2 Jahren die Graka austauschen.
Dann haste von deinem Systen gute 4 Jahre was.

SSD ist für Gamer total nutzlos, als Online Gamer sowieso.


----------



## xSentinel (11. Mai 2012)

Erstmal ein fettes Danke an euch beide ^-^
Werde mich dann wohl für die i7-Variante entscheiden; würde diesbezüglich einen Link zu hardwareversand.de begrüßen 
Ein Beispiel für ein Markennetzteil, Laufwerk und Arbeitsspeicher wäre auch super.
Bezüglich der Grafikkarte werde ich mich wohl an der Tabelle orientieren.
Oh, und eins noch, wie siehts denn mit ner Soundkarte aus?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2012)

Eine Extras Soundkarte macht nur Sinn, wenn Du gute Boxen oder Kopfhörer hast - also ich sag mal Stereoboxen oder Kopfhörer ab 80-100€ und bei Surroundboxen ab 150-200€. Hast Du denn Boxen oder so, bzw. willst du noch welche kaufen, und wenn ja: für wieviel?

Kann DIr später mal nen PC mit Link zu hardwareversand posten


----------



## xSentinel (11. Mai 2012)

Dann macht eine Soundkarte für mich nur wenig Sinn,werde wohl überwiegend 30~50€ Kopfhörer benutzen 

Mit dem Link wäre echt verdammt nett


----------



## Batze (11. Mai 2012)

Stimmt. Extra Sound Karte ist fast rausgeschmissenes Geld. Die Onboard lösungen sind mitlerweile mehr als nur Gut. Teilweise richtig Sau Gut.
Und wenn dann würde ich mir da eine auf ebay besorgen. Aber Sound ist erstmal nicht soooo wichtig, weil Intern gehen die Teile richtig gut ab. 
Falls, wie Herbboy schon sagte du deinen PC nicht als High End Sound System nutzen willst. Was eh blödsinn ist, weil mp3 nicht wirklich bei Sound verwöhnten Leuten die Jubelschreie hinterlässt. Da hilft auch keine Ultra Teure Sound Karte. Lohnt meiner meinung nach eh nur wenn du am PC mit Sound Programmen arbeitest. dann ist das was anderes. Da machen es dann aber eher die guten Tools. Aber dafür gibt es einen MAC.  Das ist aber eine andere Sache.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2012)

Also, am besten mal auf den PC-Konfigurator gehen, da baut man dir den PC dann auch zusammen für 20€ Aufpreis

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/pcconfwelcome.jsp?pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0

Dann halt als CPU erst nach Intel filtern, dann nach Preis sortieren und so ab 170€ schauen nach den CPUs, die auch ein "LGA1155" im Namen haben, also für Sockel1155 sind: i5-3450, i5-2500k, i5-3550 oder i5-3570k nehmen, und zwar am besten immer die "Box"-Version - die mit "k" kann man auch übertakten. Nen i7 finde ich zu teuer, denn der günstigste i7-2600k kostet direkt 260€, ist in Spielen aber nicht besser als der 2500k. ICH glaube nicht, dass in ZB 3-4 Jahren ein Spiel mit so einem i7 dann läuft, mit nem i5 aber nicht mehr. Ich hab als Beispiel mal nen i5-2500k genommen, *180€* 

Als Mainboard hab ich das MSI Z77A-G43 genommen, damit könnte man - wenn man eine "k"-CPU nimmt - auch gut übertakten => *92€*

RAM: DDR3-1666 mit 1,5V nehmen, an sich egal, welche Marke - zB 8GB-Kit GeIL Enhance Corsa PC3-12800U => *40€*

Gehäuse: ab 309€ mit zB dem Xigmatek Asgard geht es los. Ich habe als Beispiel aber mal das Bitfenix Shinobi USB3.0 genommen => 52€

Grafikkarte: ich hab die Sapphire 7850 OC genommen. Alternative: günstiger und was schwächer zB eine MSI N560GTX-Ti-M2D1GD5/OC für 180€. Besser alsd die 7950, aber stromhungriger und bei hardwareversand auch teurer als die Sapphire 7850 wäre ein GTX 570. Aber wenn es bei der Sapphire 7850 OC bleibt  => 236€

Netzteil: mit der 7850 würde sogar ein zB COugar A450 reichen, also 450W - ich hab mal ein Corsair Builder Series 500W genommen, es gehen aber auch andere - wenn Du Wert auf Kabelamanagement legst, dann zB das Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX550M für 75€, ansonsten mit dem Builder-Series => *50€*

Festplatte: WD Caviar Blue 1TB SATA 3 6Gb/s => *83€*

CPU-Lüfter: die CPU mit "boxed" haben einen dabei, aber besser wäre ein Scythe Katana 3 oder Scythe Samurai ZZ*: 20€*

DVD-Brenner: irgendeinen, der halt grad da ist => *20€*

Danach dann unter "PC Konfigurator" auf "Software" und noch "OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation" zufügen - das war's. => *80€ + 20€* Zusammenbau


ach ja: irgendwie hab ich es nicht rausbekommen, wie man eine SSD hinzufügt ^^  falls Du eine willst, dann bestell die vlt separat und auch bei WIndows dann 2in7 sepsrat und NICHT "vorinstalliert" 


Alle Sachen auch im Anhang als Bild.


----------



## xSentinel (12. Mai 2012)

Das sieht doch schon mal gut aus, Danke! 
Also definitiv keine Soundkarte für mich. 
Trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen. Wann wäre es den mit der Sapphire 7850 OC sinnvoll aufzurüsten? Wie lange würde diese denn "halten"?
Und gibt es bei der Auswahl des Gehäuses irgendetwas zu beachten, oder kann ich mir gezielt einen der günstigsten aussuchen? 

Und wenn ich das mit dem CPU richtig verstanden habe, dann kann ich jetzt entweder mehr Geld investieren und einen i7 erwerben, welcher erst später aufgerüstet werden müsste, oder einen i5, der billiger ist, aber im Gegensatz zum i7 wohl früher aufgerüstet werden müsste? Und die Preise sinken auch nicht unebdingt .. ? ._.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2012)

Also, der i5-2500k ist in allen Tests aktuell nicht schlechter als ein bezahlbarer i7 - ich selber halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass ein i7 für 250-350€ merkbar länger "hält" als ein i5-2500k. FALLS mal mehr Power als die eines i5-2500k nötig ist, dann wird meiner Meinung nach ein zB i7-2600k für 260€ auch nicht reichen...

bei der Graka: eine GTX 570 zB würde auch nicht viel länger halten. Wenn einem Spiel eine 7850 zu wenig ist, du also zb nur 30 Bilder pro Sekunde hast, wird eine GTX 570 halt 34 Bilder schaffen - auch nicht VIEL mehr... wenn Du was haben willst, das wirklich 1 Jahr oder so länger hält, müsstest Du schon eine deutlich teurere Karte wie die GTX 580 oder so nehmen. Da halte ich es aber für klüger, eine nicht ganz so starke Karte zu nehmen und die dann halt dann etwas früher aufzurüsten. Eine 7850 wird vermutlich ca 2 Jahre für Spiele reichen, damit die dann neuen Spiele noch auf "mittel" gut laufen - aber so genau kann das niemand sagen... es kann auch sein, dass es in 2 Jahren immer noch für "hohe" Details reicht, es kann aber auch sein, dass dann nur "niedrige" Details drin sind - dann würde eine 100€ teurere Karte aber auch nur "mittel" schaffen...


----------



## xSentinel (12. Mai 2012)

Da ich nicht allzu viel Geld ausgeben möchte/kann, werde ich mich wohl für einen i5 und eine 7850 entscheiden, und wie schon erwähnt, wohl ein wenig früher aufrüsten. 
Wie ich schon in meinem Eröffnungspost erwähnt habe kenne ich mich mit PC's nicht aus und kann auf Grund dessen auch nichts einschätzen. ._.
Darum die Frage; mit wie vielen Bildern pro Sekunde könnte ich mit den oben genannten Gerätschaften bei -z.B.- Battlefield 3 auf "hoch" rechnen?
AMD Radeon HD 7850 2GB - Battlefield 3 Performance | bit-tech.net
Laut dieser Tabelle sind es mit den maximalen grafischen Möglichkeiten 34 - 43 Bilder pro Sekunde, zumindest bei einer Auflösung von 1,920 x 1,080.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2012)

Das kommt hin - das sind aber halt auch echt die MAXIMALEN Einstellungen "Ultra", und da ist BF3 extrem hungrig, denn der Modus soll echt das zeigen, was die Spieleengine möglich machen kann - der Modus mit "nur" hohen Einstellungen wird mit dem PC schneller laufen und beim Spielen auch nicht merkbar "schlechter" aussehen - der Modus "Ultra" ist haöt eher was zum protzen, aber für Unterschiede musst Du dann schon Standbilder vergleichen    Viele Spiele lassen so einen Modus einfach weg, damit nicht die Spieler "meckern", dass man für maximale Details einen 1500€-PC braucht.


----------



## xSentinel (12. Mai 2012)

Hachja, meiner Meinung nach ist das auch ein wenig überflüssig. Wenn man Battlefield 3 auf "hoch" spielt, dann genießt man auch auch eine wundervolle Grafik, und wie du schon sagtest, es gibt keinen groooßen Unterschied von "Hoch" zu "Ultra". Könnte aber auch sein, dass ich das nur deswegen so sehe, weil "Ultra" für mich wohl zu viel des Guten sein wird 
Mit wie viel Bildern pro Sekunde könnte ich denn dann auf "hoch" rechnen? Vielleicht ~50?

Achja, Ich greif noch mal eine Frage aus einem meiner vorigen Posts auf; gibt es etwas, dass ich bei der Auswahl des Gehäuses beachten muss, oder kann ich mir problemlos einen der günstigsten aussuchen? Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn ich dadurch ein paar Tacken weniger bezahlen müsste


----------



## svd (12. Mai 2012)

Mit der HD7850 läuft BF3 auf jeden Fall auf "Ultra", halt nicht "Maximal", wenn du zB die, im verlinkten Benchmark verwendeten, Antialiasing, Anisotropen Filter und Ambient Occlusion zurückfährst oder abdrehst (sollte nochmal 10-20 fps bringen). 

Das Gehäuse ist relativ egal. worauf du Acht geben solltest wäre zB:



USB 3.0 Anschlüsse im Frontpanel: Da du auf dem Mainboard interne USB 3.0 Header hast, bietet sich ein Frontpanel mit besagten Anschlüssen an. Das erspart dir Kriecherei. Und USB 3.0 ist verdammt cool. Hol dir gleich einen Stick dafür. 
Gehäusetiefe: Du hast ja eh einen Topblower Lüfter. Mit einem halbwegs aktuellen Towerlüfter hättest du evtl. ein Gehäuse mit 18+ cm Tiefe gebraucht
Platz für die Grafikkarte: Auf der Herstellerseite des Grafikkarte, bzw. des Gehäuses findest du jeweils die Länge der Karte, bzw. den maximalen Platz für eben diese. Dat Ding soll ja auch reinpassen. Die Sapphire HD7850 OC ist mit 20cm sehr kompakt, aber in zwei Jahren soll der Platz auch noch für Neues reichen...
Die Anzahl der externen und internen Laufwerksschächte: hängt halt davon ab, welche und wieviele Laufwerke, Festplatten, etc du einbauen möchtest
Die Anzahl und Größe der bereits verbauten oder optionalen Lüfter: Bereits verbaute Lüfter senken die Anschaffungskosten, können aber lauter sein. Separat gekaufte leise Lüfter gehen schnell ins Geld. 
Werkzeugfreie Montage: Wenn du nicht gerne schraubst (auch wieder ein Witz, der in der deutschen Übersetzung verloren geht), gibt es Gehäuse, welche die Komponenten mit Schienen, Klammern, etc fixieren...


----------



## xSentinel (13. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Infos! 
Wärst du vielleicht so nett mir zu sagen welches Gehäuse, von denen, die die oben genannten Punkte für die noch weiter oben genannten () PC-Komponenten erfüllen und dazu auch noch am günstigsten zu erwerben ist? 
Auch wenn das im Endeffekt nur 10 oder 20 € sein sollten, so ist es doch immerhin etwas.


----------



## fabilus (13. Mai 2012)

bitfenix shinobi usb 3.0 

werd ich mir auch holen


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich ist das "BitFenix Shinobi" schon recht optimal. Günstiger (im Sinne von sinnvoll) geht fast nicht mehr, höchstens gleichteuer.

Der gesamte PC ist auch sehr ausgewogen. Einsparen kannst du nur noch beim Prozessor. Etwa anstatt des i5-2500K den i5-3450 nehmen, dafür aufs Übertakten verzichten (keine Angst, hat trotzdem genug Power). 
Oder statt der Sapphire HD 7850 OC eine standardgetaktete HD7850 nehmen. Die Sapphire Karten sind in der Regel aber recht leise und den 10-20€ Aufpreis durchaus wert.

Ein Neukauf auf Intel Basis kostet leider nun mal ein wenig mehr. Dafür hast du ja aber, jetzt, die bessere Architektur, die bessere Leistung und im Hinblick auf die Zukunft, die einfachere Upgrademöglichkeit.


----------



## xSentinel (13. Mai 2012)

Hmm, ich bleib dann wohl bei bei dem Prozessor und der Grafikkarte, welche mir von Herbboy empfohlen wurden. Lieber jetzt ein wenig mehr in den Prozessor investieren, dafür aber bessere Leistung erzielen.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2012)

Ja, die Grafikkarte ist auf jeden Fall gut. 
Beim Prozessor... ooch, ich würde den Core i5-3450 nicht so ohne weiteres abschreiben...


----------



## xSentinel (13. Mai 2012)

Wo liegt denn da genau der Unterschied? Sofern ich mich nicht versehen habe, ist es durchschnittlich auch nur ein preislicher Unterschied von knapp 20€


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2012)

Die sind beide in etwa gleichschnell, den 2500k könntest Du aber halt auch sehr einfach und ohne großen Auswand noch was übertakten, selbst wenn Du keinen "Übertakterkühler" nimmst.


----------



## xSentinel (13. Mai 2012)

Was hat es denn mit diesem "übertakten" genau auf sich, und wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2012)

Die CPU hat zB 3,4 Gigahertz als Takt das ergibt sich aus einem sogannten Multiplikator mal einem FSB bzw. je nach CPU ist das auch nicht mehr ein "normale" FSB - FSB ist an sich der Takt des "Front Side Bus" - aber so oder so: Multiplikator mal FSB ergibt den Takt, zum Beispiel 10 mal 333MHz wären 3,33 Gigahertz.

Bei den "k"-CPUs und den passenden Mainboards kannst Du nun diesen Multiplikator im BIOS-Menü sehr einfach erhöhen, und die neuen Intel-CPUs machen dabei auch relativ viel mit, ohne dass man sich "Sorgen" um die Stabilität und Hitze machen muss - ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie das EXAKT aussieht, aber man könnte in meinem Beispiel als Multi einfach 12 nehmen und hat dann 12 mal 333MHz = 3996 MHz ~ 4 Gigahertz, also 20% mehr Takt und Leistung der CPU. Das sind dann in einem SPiel aber natürlich keine 20% mehr FPS, denn die Graka spielt ja auch eine Rolle. Aber FALLS mal die CPU der Grund für ein relativ zähes Spielen ist, könnte man die eben relativ leicht übertakten und damit evlt. das SPiel dann wieder flüssig spielen. Das wird bei den aktuellen Intel i5 aber noch eine ganze Weile dauern, bis das "nötig" ist.


----------



## xSentinel (13. Mai 2012)

Also könnte man in Zukunft, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, den 2500k übertakten um das letzte Bisschen Leistung aus ihm herauszukitzeln, während ich für den 3450 einen speziellen Kühler brauche? (Sofern man den 3450 ohne Weiteres übertakten kann)


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2012)

Alle CPus ohne ein "k" am Ende der Zahl kannst Du nur mit viel Mühe übertakten - der Multiplikator ist nicht freigeschaltet, man muss dann also den anderen Takt erhöhen, und das wiederum ist instabiler und "kritischer" als über den Multi.


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. Mai 2012)

Einen leistungsfähigen Kühler solltest unabhängig vom gewählten Prozessor haben, wenn du übertakten willst.

Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden CPUs ist, dass man bei einem K-Modell den Multiplikator frei wählen kann. Mit einem guten Luftkühler ist beim i5-2500K in der Regel ein Multiplikator von 40-45, ergo 4-4,5 GHz im stabilen Dauerbetrieb möglich. Beim i5-3450 hingegen kann man nur den Turbo-Multiplikator um vier weitere Stufen anheben, was im Turbo-Modus* 400 MHz mehr Takt bedeutet. Theoretisch kann man auch noch den Referenztakt (BCLK) anheben, was bei Sandy/Ivy Bridge aber nur sehr begrenzt möglich ist, da neben der CPU noch diverse andere Komponenten an diesen Takt gekoppelt sind.

*Im Turbo-Modus übertakten sich Intel-CPUs automatisch selbst für kurze Zeit. Beim i5-2500K steigt der Takt bei 4 ausgelasteten Kernen um 100 MHz, bei 3 Kernen um 200 MHz, bei 2 Kernen um 300 MHz und bei 1 Kern um 400 MHz. Beim i5-3450 sind es bei 3 oder 4 Kernen 200 MHz und bei 1 oder 2 Kernen 400 MHz.


----------



## xSentinel (13. Mai 2012)

Übertakten wird in naher Zukunft wohl höchstwahrscheinlich nicht nötig sein, zumindest nicht, wenn ich nicht auf den allerhöchsten Einstellungen spiele, oder?

Welchen Prozessor würdet ihr mir den empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2012)

Seit einer ganzen Weile ist die GRafikkarte das viel wichtigere, und bis so eine CPU wie ein i5-3450 oder i5-2500 zu schwach wird, wird es noch sehr lange dauern - ich denke nicht, dass übertakten wirklich wichtig ist, außer man gehört zu der Sorte SPieler, die wegen zB 45 statt "nur" 40 FPS Purzelbäume schlagen  

aber mal angenommen, die CPU wäre der Grund für ein Ruckeln: wenn Du die dann um sagen wir mal 30% übertaktest, was sehr viel wäre, dann wird ja nicht das Spiel ebenfalls 30% schneller, sondern deutlich weniger. Ruckeln wiederum wäre ja, wenn das SPiel nur um die 25-30 FPS schafft. Sagen wir mal, man holt mit dem Übertakten dann 20% mehr Spieleleistung raus, was hochgegriffen ist, dann hast Du trotzdem nur 35-36 FPS maximal... also auch kein Brüller. 

Insofern würd ich aktuell vlt. dann doch den 3450 oder 3550 nehmen.


----------



## xSentinel (13. Mai 2012)

Was hat denn der 3450 oder der 3550 für Vorteile gegenüber dem 2500?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2012)

Keine  die sind alle fast gleichschnell, schau zB eben mal den Link von svd, zB Spiele Test: Intel „Ivy Bridge“ (Seite 16) - ComputerBase

die neuen 3000er-CPUs sind nur etwas sparsamer, da sie neuer sind und eine "modernere" Technik im Inneren haben, aber in der Praxis ist das nicht viel: bei Last vielleicht 10 Watt, ansonsten eher nur 2-5 Watt.

Ach ja: FALLS man mal PCIe3.0 nutzen will (für Grafikkarten), muss man eine der neueren CPUs haben, also 3450 oder 3500 zB - allerdings bringt PCIe3.0 bislang rein gar nichts, und es sieht auch nicht danach aus, als wäre es in absehbarer Zeit wichtig.


----------



## xSentinel (14. Mai 2012)

Also dann wohl doch eher den 3550 .... ?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2012)

verkehrt ist der nicht. Es spielt aber echt keine große Rolle. Mit dem 3550 hat man vlt nen Tick mehr als mit nem 3450, und bezigne auf den GEsamtpreis des PCs ist der Aufpreis dann auch gering.


----------



## xSentinel (14. Mai 2012)

Dann spricht also nichts gegen den 3550, sofern die 200€ Grenze nicht überschritten werden soll? :3


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2012)

Jo.


----------



## xSentinel (15. Mai 2012)

Kannst du mir auch zufällig bei der Auswahl einer Maus + passendes Mauspad behilflich sein? 
Dachte da eventuell an die Razer Deathadder, oder vielleicht sogar an die R.A.T. 7, sofern die ~30€ Aufpreis sich stark bemerkbar machen.

Oder bin ich mit dieser Bitte im falschen Forum?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Guck doch mal hier: Diablo 3: Teuflisch gute Mäuse, Mauspads und Headsets - nicht nur für Action-Rollenspiele

Die Deathadder ist auch gut - wie das mit dem "lohnt es sich" ist, kann man schwer sagen. Hängt auch von Dir selbst ab: viele merken keinen wichtigen Unterschied zwischen einer 25€ und einer 100€-Maus, wieder andere bemerken schon wegen nem etwas anderes Mauspad oder Mausfüsschen oder so einen RIESENunterschied... 

Wichtig ist, dass die Maus gut in DEINER Hand liegt - ansonsten nutzt die beste maus der Welt nichts, wenn Du mit der einfach kein gutes Feeling hast.


----------



## xSentinel (17. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, werde demnächst dann mal zum Elektrofachhandel meines Vertrauens fahren und mich nach einem Headset, Maus, etc. umschauen.

Sieht danach aus, als wären all meine Fragen beantwortet. Falls ich später doch noch eine habe, werde ich melden 

Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die mir hier weitergeholfen haben, insbesondere Herbboy!


----------



## xSentinel (21. Mai 2012)

Doch noch ne kleine Frage 

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/57696/Sapphire+HD+7850+OC+2GB+GDDR5+PCI-Express.article

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/57699/Sapphire+HD+7850+2GB+GDDR5+PCI-Express.article

Wo genau liegt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden, bzw. welche ist besser für mich geeignet? (wenn es nicht total egal ist )


----------



## svd (21. Mai 2012)

Ach, die Verwirrung um die "Full Retail" und "Lite Retail" der 7850OC. Ziemlich blöd.

Der "Lite Retail" fehlt ein "HDMI zu Single Link DVI" Adapter und ein HDMI 1.4a Kabel im Lieferumfang.


----------



## xSentinel (21. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, dann wohl zur "Full Retail" greifen. Preislich gesehen gibt es da ja keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## fabilus (21. Mai 2012)

die eine ist erst in 7 tagen lieferbar


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2012)

einfach die nehmen, die da ist. Bei Sapphire sind auch bei Lite Retail die "kleineren" Extra wie zB ein Adapter für Strom oder für DVI auf VGA mit dabei.


----------

